# Pup swallowed antler bone



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

As the subject says... He stole it off his little brother and swallowed it. Luckily I guess he swallowed it with ease so I don't know how small they'd bit it down too at this point but still a bit worried.
This was over 12 hours ago now, he's still eating and drinking completely fine and still going poop. No signs at all of any type of blockage as it is and no swollen belly. 
Was just wondering when is this likely to pass through (hopefully)?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Really not sure why a child would have an antler bone - and it's probably not a good idea for him to have the dog's toys / stuff like that tbh 

Very difficult unless you have an idea how big it was - if small it should pass through but it could easily get stuck / cause a blockage - and I'd also be worried in case there were sharp bits


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If the piece wasn't that big, his stomach acids should break it down.

However, I would keep a sharp eye on him for any vomiting, signs of discomfort or change in behaviour.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks Sweety. 
He hasn't been sick and seemed himself since and it's now nearly 14 hours so I'm hoping it's passing through.. He's managed to eat a full meal and a snack since with no issue or signs of bloating so I'm hoping that means it's moved out of his stomach. 
I'll be watching him for the next couple of days to make sure he's alright


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rosie and Rudi do have antlers, but when they've chewed them down to what I think is a swallowable size, I bin them.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

I normally do too Sweety, it wasn't down to that size when I last saw it but I turned my back and he was chewing it before he swallowed it... the marrow was showing down the side of it also so it is possible he chewed it up but I'm unsure of how small. 
My dogs always have antlers in the house as I have a wolf X and a malamute pup who love to chew things. And I always watch them when it gets small and I couldn't be more annoyed at myself that I turned my back for 2 minutes and this happened


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> Really not sure why a child would have an antler bone - and it's probably not a good idea for him to have the dog's toys / stuff like that tbh
> 
> Very difficult unless you have an idea how big it was - if small it should pass through but it could easily get stuck / cause a blockage - and I'd also be worried in case there were sharp bits


There was no child... I have dogs, no children. 
There was no sharp bits on it definitely as they are quite blunt and don't really splinter.. They aren't raw bones.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

MrsCx said:


> I normally do too Sweety, it wasn't down to that size when I last saw it but I turned my back and he was chewing it before he swallowed it... the marrow was showing down the side of it also so it is possible he chewed it up but I'm unsure of how small.
> My dogs always have antlers in the house as I have a wolf X and a malamute pup who love to chew things. And I always watch them when it gets small and I couldn't be more annoyed at myself that I turned my back for 2 minutes and this happened


These things happen - we can't be watching them every minute.

As I say, antlers are obviously edible, so his stomach acids should be able to deal with it.

It will be obvious if anything is amiss, but hopefully, all will be well.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Sweety said:


> These things happen - we can't be watching them every minute.
> 
> As I say, antlers are obviously edible, so his stomach acids should be able to deal with it.
> 
> It will be obvious if anything is amiss, but hopefully, all will be well.


Thank you. 
I hope so  I've had my wolf X eat some terrible things in his time and be completely fine from it which gives me a little hope... Just it's different from dog to dog. 
Just keeping everything crossed and staying awake to watch him and hope for the best.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Things have took a turn for the worse unfortunately  
He vomited 12 times in 30 mins and has been took to the emergency vets by my husband.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I hope he's ok.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

So do I. My husband has just took him to the emergency vets. Just had an update while typing this, he's supposedly fine, no blockage or anything just got to wait to see if he gets worse or not and some reason the vet thinks he may have picked up a bug.
Not completely impressed by that diagnosis. No x-ray or anything. She just felt his stomach and took his temperature.
He has some paste for his stomach and that's that.
Surely he should have had an x-ray to check his stomach, right?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't know enough to help. I just remember how worried I was when my dog ate a bit of a cooked chicken bone and having to wait to see what happened. I had a look to see if there was anyone who could help, but there are only 4 other members currently online and they are cat owners. I hope he feels better soon x


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I would insist on an x-ray been done u know he's swallowed a solid item which won't/can't be broken down. If they won't do it I'd take to other vets this could be a life or death situation if not treated. 
Fingers crossed he's ok xx


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd be insisting on something more being done too, especially since you KNOW he's swallowed something.

Slightly different situation, but last year one of my terriers swallowed a wooden skewer. He sicked some of it up. I'd told the vet he'd swallowed it and wasn't sure if all of it came back up because it was in pieces.
Vet gave him pain killers and sent him home.
I took him back to the vets because there was a small hard lump on his belly and he was very subdued. Continue with painkillers....
Afterwards, the remaining part of the skewer pierced his stomach and (obviously) he had to have emergency surgery to remove it safely. It was just blind luck that things didn't end up worse!!
Wood likely wouldn't have shown on an xray, but i think I'd have much rather had exploratory surgery right off rather than putting him through that risk again.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I assume your husband told the vet about the antler bone?


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, my husband did try insist on an x-ray but they refused because he's in no discomfort at all and she couldn't feel anything in his intestines or stomach. 
Was pretty annoyed that they didn't seem to be doing their best for him and ended up treating him for a bug which he obviously doesn't have. 
Yes, my husband told the vet that he'd swallowed some antler bone but because she couldn't feel anything she wasn't worried, which is ridiculous.
I've phoned my vet and they've asked me to monitor him and go in to them tomorrow, if he gets worse then back to the emergency vets. 
Luckily.. so far he's still very much himself which is reassuring to an extent.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@MrsCx how is your dog? Xx (sorry couldn't find his name)


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

rachelholmes said:


> @MrsCx how is your dog? Xx (sorry couldn't find his name)


No need to apologise  he's called Nanook (I know, not the most original hahaha)
He's doing good surprisingly enough, we've just been on a monitor him a lot this week.. he's had a bit of a dodgy belly which has caused a couple accidents but it seems (fingers crossed) to be going back to normal now. 
Thank you for asking


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Aww! Nanook is a great name! I glad he's on the mend, they're such a worry aren't they?
Is that Nanook on your avatar pic? He's gorgeous:Shamefullyembarrased I would love to see more pics of him, and your other two, if you can please :Kiss


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad Nanook (great name) is ok now. What a scare!
He's a stunner too!


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

snickypoo said:


> Aww! Nanook is a great name! I glad he's on the mend, they're such a worry aren't they?
> Is that Nanook on your avatar pic? He's gorgeous:Shamefullyembarrased I would love to see more pics of him, and your other two, if you can please :Kiss


Thank you 
Hahaha yeah keeps me on my toes!
That's him yes, I'll definitely try to upload some more photo's when I have them on my laptop.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Muttly said:


> Glad Nanook (great name) is ok now. What a scare!
> He's a stunner too!


Thank you  
He's only nearly 8 months old now, so hopefully he'll learn from this and not scare me half to death


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

MrsCx said:


> Thank you
> Hahaha yeah keeps me on my toes!
> That's him yes, I'll definitely try to upload some more photo's when I have them on my laptop.


I'll look forward to seeing more pics when you get time, Nanook has such a kind face, stunning boy! Here is my little howly terror.....errrrr....I mean cherub! She is 14wks old and her name is Luna (not the most original either!) She rarely gets called by her proper name anyway!:Jawdrop I absolutely adore her, she is a big bundle of naughtiness, but, it's never a dull moment at my house anymore that's for sure!:Hilarious


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh wow she is gorgeous!! 
The joys of husky and husky type pup, definitely never a dull moment hahaha! My wolf X husky took a full year to settle down from being an absolute terror... (replaced sofas, cabinets, carpet, dvd's, mattress, fireplace, walls... I was more amazed and proud that he managed to live a year with his chewing antics than anything else hahaha) 
I'm still unsure of how to add photo's onto posts on here - newbie troubles! Think I managed over a month ago but forgotten again. Could you possibly tell me how to please?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MrsCx said:


> Oh wow she is gorgeous!!
> The joys of husky and husky type pup, definitely never a dull moment hahaha! My wolf X husky took a full year to settle down from being an absolute terror... (replaced sofas, cabinets, carpet, dvd's, mattress, fireplace, walls... I was more amazed and proud that he managed to live a year with his chewing antics than anything else hahaha)
> I'm still unsure of how to add photo's onto posts on here - newbie troubles! Think I managed over a month ago but forgotten again. Could you possibly tell me how to please?


As Snicky is offline, I will (want to see more pics of your lad:Happy)

The middle button on the right under the reply box 'upload a file' then it will send you to browse pics from your computer.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Ooh thank you Muttly 
I don't have many of the dogs right now due to a smashed pixel screen on my phone, I've managed to pull a few up that I have on my laptop though... 
We have Skippy the Rottweiler, Chief the Wolf X Husky and Nanook the Malamute X(?)
Will add more when I get a working phone again


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

How much wolf is in Chief?


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> How much wolf is in Chief?


The sire is a wolf dog and his parents were wolf and wolf dog or something of those sorts. Why do you ask?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MrsCx said:


> The sire is a wolf dog and his parents were wolf and wolf dog or something of those sorts. Why do you ask?


He looks very much like a husky, assuming he is the back and white dog? He is very beautiful 
If you're in the UK true wolf-hybrids are incredibly rare and can require a DWA License, if they are three or less generations removed from the original wolf and such an animal would be required to be housed in an enclosure under the license rules. Sadly many unscrupulous breeders often sell Husky, Malamute, GSD crosses/mixes as wolfdogs to push up the price.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> He looks very much like a husky, assuming he is the back and white dog? He is very beautiful
> If you're in the UK true wolf-hybrids are incredibly rare and can require a DWA License, if they are three or less generations removed from the original wolf and such an animal would be required to be housed in an enclosure under the license rules. Sadly many unscrupulous breeders often sell Husky, Malamute, GSD crosses/mixes as wolfdogs to push up the price.


Thank you. He is the black and white one yes, they are pretty old photo's as they are all I have hold of right now and I think the oldest he is in those photo's is just under a year. I do agree that he does look more husky than wolf though but he has more wolf in him than mathematically.. not always necessarily genetically, he does look more than the dam rather than the sire.
I am in the UK yes, we took him to the vets (obviously) when we got him and they have no issues with his breed and no need for a license. We know where we got him from and that family members knows where they got it from, I'm not sure how far removed it is but I know there is a wolf along the line with a wolf dog so I may be wrong as I am only repeating roughly what I remember from nearly 3 years ago now. We didn't pay for him either and his brothers weren't highly priced, same with the sire when he was bought. Saying this though, the sire was bought I think before the whole wolf dog popularity with Game of Thrones etc.
I didn't go looking for him for wanting a wolf dog. I got given him by a family member as I always wanted a black and white husky called Chief and I had just moved in with my now husband when they were born. We're lucky that he was from a family member in the sense that we knew the temperament of the sire and dam fully also.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MrsCx said:


> Thank you. He is the black and white one yes, they are pretty old photo's as they are all I have hold of right now and I think the oldest he is in those photo's is just under a year. I do agree that he does look more husky than wolf though but he has more wolf in him than mathematically.. not always necessarily genetically, he does look more than the dam rather than the sire.
> I am in the UK yes, we took him to the vets (obviously) when we got him and they have no issues with his breed and no need for a license. We know where we got him from and that family members knows where they got it from, I'm not sure how far removed it is but I know there is a wolf along the line with a wolf dog so I may be wrong as I am only repeating roughly what I remember from nearly 3 years ago now. We didn't pay for him either and his brothers weren't highly priced, same with the sire when he was bought. Saying this though, the sire was bought I think before the whole wolf dog popularity with Game of Thrones etc.
> I didn't go looking for him for wanting a wolf dog. I got given him by a family member as I always wanted a black and white husky called Chief and I had just moved in with my now husband when they were born. We're lucky that he was from a family member in the sense that we knew the temperament of the sire and dam fully also.


I would just highly doubt he has any wolf content if I'm completely honest. There are lots of breeds that are called 'wolfdogs' but have absolutely no wolf content such as Northern Inuits (G.O.T. Dogs), Tamaskans, Utonagans etc... which are much more likely to have been used than a true wolf-hybrid which typically really don't make good pets either.

Regardless he is a very beautiful Dog and lucky to have a wonderful home. I'm also glad your pup didn't have any problems after swallowing a piece of antler  I look forward to hearing more about your lovely dogs on the forum.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> I would just highly doubt he has any wolf content if I'm completely honest. There are lots of breeds that are called 'wolfdogs' but have absolutely no wolf content such as Northern Inuits (G.O.T. Dogs), Tamaskans, Utonagans etc... which are much more likely to have been used than a true wolf-hybrid which typically really don't make good pets either.
> 
> Regardless he is a very beautiful Dog and lucky to have a wonderful home. I'm also glad your pup didn't have any problems after swallowing a piece of antler  I look forward to hearing more about your lovely dogs on the forum.


I know he does have wolf in him as the family do know the people down the line from the sire of this pup but it could be a case of so many times removed and with the dam being full husky he hasn't took on many traits of the sire, all the pups varied quite a lot in looks and mine was probably the most husky looking and was the only black and white one which is why I chose him. The sire himself looks very wolf like as does his dam which I all have photo's somewhere or another.
I totally understand where you're coming from though with the trend but as I said the sire himself was bought before that trend I believe. 
We don't often get asked about Chief's breed when out on walks, people just assume he is Husky and when they have asked they ask if he is full Husky. 
Like I said I don't own him to have a "wolf dog" I own him because I was given him due to always wanting a black and white husky and that's what I got 

Thank you very much. 
Hahaha yes so am I, thankfully it seems it was just a big scare and the marrow left in the middle of it were causing the slightly worrying symptoms and he has been took off chewing the other antler bones for a while just to make sure his stomach has enough time to recover.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> I would just highly doubt he has any wolf content if I'm completely honest. There are lots of breeds that are called 'wolfdogs' but have absolutely no wolf content such as Northern Inuits (G.O.T. Dogs), Tamaskans, Utonagans etc... which are much more likely to have been used than a true wolf-hybrid which typically really don't make good pets either.
> 
> Regardless he is a very beautiful Dog and lucky to have a wonderful home. I'm also glad your pup didn't have any problems after swallowing a piece of antler  I look forward to hearing more about your lovely dogs on the forum.


Found a photo of Chief's sire's dam for you.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MrsCx said:


> Found a photo of Chief's sire's dam for you.


Lovely looking Dog, looks very much like a Husky. I wouldn't say the dog in the picture was a wolf-hybrid, not even a low content and the dog doesn't really look very wolf-like in my opinion, which doesn't mean anything! :Hilarious
I have spent years learning and really looking into 'wolfdogs' with no wolf content so Northern inuits, Tamaskans etc... And wolf-hybrids, including a couple of breeds that started out as wolf-hybrids because I am really passionate about and adore a breed that was originally a wolf-hybrid experiment but is now many generations removed from the original wolf content and are a lovely breed, although certainly not a breed for everyone.

I will leave it there now though because I don't want to offend you or anything!


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Lovely looking Dog, looks very much like a Husky. I wouldn't say the dog in the picture was a wolf-hybrid, not even a low content and the dog doesn't really look very wolf-like in my opinion, which doesn't mean anything! :Hilarious
> I have spent years learning and really looking into 'wolfdogs' with no wolf content so Northern inuits, Tamaskans etc... And wolf-hybrids, including a couple of breeds that started out as wolf-hybrids because I am really passionate about and adore a breed that was originally a wolf-hybrid experiment but is now many generations removed from the original wolf content and are a lovely breed, although certainly not a breed for everyone.
> 
> I will leave it there now though because I don't want to offend you or anything!


She is a proven wolf dog, Chief's sire never got "proven" but she did, she didn't have any Husky in her also, she was wolf dog and a 1/4 malamute from what I've just heard from the family member. 
No offence taken at all, I just know my dog and where he has come from, the only dog I do not know the lines of is Nanook due to getting him from a facebook site and their owners not being interested in him as such. More often than not I'd call Chief a Northern Inuit simply because it causes less hassle most of the time because people have too many opinions of other people's dogs unfortunately. I'm just glad he is what I always wanted, his generations are just interesting to me


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

MrsCx said:


> Ooh thank you Muttly
> I don't have many of the dogs right now due to a smashed pixel screen on my phone, I've managed to pull a few up that I have on my laptop though...
> We have Skippy the Rottweiler, Chief the Wolf X Husky and Nanook the Malamute X(?)
> Will add more when I get a working phone again


Oh! Your lot are bliddy gorgeous! :Kiss Chief is stunning, I love his ears! :Joyful Luna has quite big ears too, she is kind of growing into them now! Can you believe I actually bought her as black and white, she has changed so much since we first got her, she is a bit of a chewer, though, as yet, not as bad as Chief:Jawdrop, it must be the wolf in him eh?, mind you, Luna is only 14 weeks, so, has got time to wreck some furniture before she's as old as Chief!
I love the picture of Skippy with his eyes closed and tongue out, so cute, he's lovely.:Kiss Did you say Nanook is a malamute X? He's a very handsome boy, do you know what he is crossed with? Anyway, thanks for posting the pics of your lot, I can't wait to see more. :Kiss:Happy


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Lovely looking Dog, looks very much like a Husky. I wouldn't say the dog in the picture was a wolf-hybrid, not even a low content and the dog doesn't really look very wolf-like in my opinion, which doesn't mean anything! :Hilarious


I agree  The dog in the photo is not a wolf hybrid, not even low content. 
Is today wolf-dog day on the forum?


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

snickypoo said:


> Oh! Your lot are bliddy gorgeous! :Kiss Chief is stunning, I love his ears! :Joyful Luna has quite big ears too, she is kind of growing into them now! Can you believe I actually bought her as black and white, she has changed so much since we first got her, she is a bit of a chewer, though, as yet, not as bad as Chief:Jawdrop, it must be the wolf in him eh?, mind you, Luna is only 14 weeks, so, has got time to wreck some furniture before she's as old as Chief!
> I love the picture of Skippy with his eyes closed and tongue out, so cute, he's lovely.:Kiss Did you say Nanook is a malamute X? He's a very handsome boy, do you know what he is crossed with? Anyway, thanks for posting the pics of your lot, I can't wait to see more. :Kiss:Happy


Thank you, they are my pride and joy  hahaha he has such big batlugs, especially when he was tiny he look hilarious!
Oh wow, yeah Chief's colour changed quite a bit, more that some of the markings have disappeared around him face, the mask slowly went away around his eyes but he still has the stripe down the front of his nose. Have you got more photo's of Luna when she was younger?
The chewing was incredible.. it was anything and everything, tried every single solution far and wide to help but nothing :|
That photo of Skippy shows off his personality completely  he's such a lovable, cuddly funny dog... far from the stereotype! 
We are unsure with Nanook as the previous owners weren't the least bit helpful but we do believe he could be a cross due to the size of him at his age... He has a lot of Malamute in him for sure right down to rear dew claws which are new to me and my husband. If he is crossed we are guessing Husky 
You're welcome, thank you for being so kind and showing me your Luna! She's so beautiful!


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

ouesi said:


> I agree  The dog in the photo is not a wolf hybrid, not even low content.
> Is today wolf-dog day on the forum?


Apart from the fact that dog is an Alaskan wolf dog.
I'm not aware of other posts about wolf dogs today though. Didn't realise it was such an issue.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I agree  The dog in the photo is not a wolf hybrid, not even low content.
> Is today wolf-dog day on the forum?


I don't believe for a second the OP's Dog has any wolf content but they firmly believe he does, which is fair enough. I think the debate would just go round in circles trying to convince them otherwise so I'd rather leave the topic because I'm not great with debates :Hilarious

Wolfdogs can be a controversial topic which is understandable but I am a hypocrite because I'm firmly against wolf-hybrids but a breed I really love and I'm passionate about originally started out that way :Muted


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Amazing how others think they know people's dogs better than them. 
Absolutely incredible.
I said that Chief has took on more of his mother than the father but there would be some level of wolf hybrid in him from down the line somewhere, even though he does not show as I said myself  
His father's mother however is an Alaskan Wolf Dog  not from any kind of fad or trend at the time..


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Just read the other "wolf dog" post. I can see why that post may have got people a little irate at the whole subject. And I can agree that I personally think that the other poster doesn't have a wolf hybrid especially since the sire was meant to be a full wolf. 
I do realise unlike many that all dogs come in different shapes and sizes but categorised in the same breed. There is no wolf dog the same, they are "mutts" afterall and wolf dogs can be mixed with no just Husky.. Malamute...Shepherd dogs.. Rottweilers.. seen them even with Pitbulls (great way to encourage the stereotype with both) etc. 
The problem with crossbreed's is half the time you don't know what they are crossed with without the testing. Take my Malamute for example, he is probably a cross but unsure of what it could be with but can only ponder over it unless we get him tested. 
The only hint that I was told by my local vet that can give away a wolf hybrid is the skull of the dog.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Regardless of what you were told, I firmly believe your Dog has absolutely no wolf content. More than likely he is a beautiful Husky x Mal mix, maybe some GSD thrown in too. Is Chief insured? Most pet insurance companies won't insure wolf-hybrids or 'wolfdogs', I know I've looked! So you have to go to specialist exotic animal insurers.

Alaskan Wolfdog could be a Malamute crossed with any number of other northern breeds or a GSD.
'Wolfdog' is a term that is thrown around and attached to any dog with a 'wolf-like' appearance, people often presume Husky or Mals are 'wolf-like' but they don't look anything like a wolf. So mixes and mutts with absolutely no wolf content are often labelled and mis-sold as 'wolfdogs', sadly by using that term they can often fetch a higher price so people can make more money not to mention if they throw the word 'rare' in the advert... :Greedy 
I think who ever bred your puppy was probably lied to or got confused about the parentage of their Dogs but a wolf-hybrid they certainly aren't.

I know of only two breeders in the UK who are licensed to keep F1, F2 and F3 generation wolf-hybrids, who sadly breed and mix them with other breeds and they charge £2000+ for a puppy. Wolf-hybrids and their pups are fairly distinctive with their behaviour and appearance, they don't behave like your average or typical pet dog and as a result most owners keep them kennelled outside and they certainly don't look like either of the dog's you pictured. Thankfully wolf-hybrids are incredibly rare in the UK. They don't make good pets and really they shouldn't be bred 

There are two breeds that I'm aware of that originate from wolf-hybrids, even they are rather hard to get in the UK because they aren't recognised by the UK Kennel Club so unscrupulous breeders often cross them with anything to make money! They still demand four-figure prices. In Europe these breeds are recognised by the FCI, many good breeders of those breeds won't deal with people in the UK without really getting to know that person because of the UK's reputation for mixing these breeds.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Regardless of what you were told, I firmly believe your Dog has absolutely no wolf content. More than likely he is a beautiful Husky x Mal mix, maybe some GSD thrown in too. Is Chief insured? Most pet insurance companies won't insure wolf-hybrids or 'wolfdogs', I know I've looked! So you have to go to specialist exotic animal insurers.
> 
> Alaskan Wolfdog could be a Malamute crossed with any number of other northern breeds or a GSD.
> 'Wolfdog' is a term that is thrown around and attached to any dog with a 'wolf-like' appearance, people often presume Husky or Mals are 'wolf-like' but they don't look anything like a wolf. So mixes and mutts with absolutely no wolf content are often labelled and mis-sold as 'wolfdogs', sadly by using that term they can often fetch a higher price so people can make more money not to mention if they throw the word 'rare' in the advert... :Greedy
> ...


Chief has no malamute in him, the only addition to Husky and the dreaded no existant even though proven Alaskan wolf dog... would be collie as one of the hybrid had some collie in him. No GSD found anywhere. 
No Chief is not insured for that reason as he couldn't get insured, same as Skippy.. for different obvious reasons.

I'm just going to leave this website here http://www.texx-wolf-tails.com/growinguppup.htm first thing I just found on google that shows what wolfdogs are, not wasting my time finding anything else. They didn't lie... I don't know how many times I have to repeat myself Chief's sire is a family member and the dam of Chief's sire is a close family friend she knew where her girl came from also. My puppy was free. A gift. Not wrongly sold to me. He could be anything for all I care, could be mixed with 5 breeds and I'd still love him all the same. 
Funny you shouldn't bring up F1, F2, F3... Elka is an F3b.. The female I showed you.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MrsCx said:


> Chief has no malamute in him, the only addition to Husky and the dreaded no existant even though proven Alaskan wolf dog... would be collie as one of the hybrid had some collie in him. No GSD found anywhere.
> No Chief is not insured for that reason as he couldn't get insured, same as Skippy.. for different obvious reasons.
> 
> I'm just going to leave this website here http://www.texx-wolf-tails.com/growinguppup.htm first thing I just found on google that shows what wolfdogs are, not wasting my time finding anything else. They didn't lie... I don't know how many times I have to repeat myself Chief's sire is a family member and the dam of Chief's sire is a close family friend she knew where her girl came from also. My puppy was free. A gift. Not wrongly sold to me. He could be anything for all I care, could be mixed with 5 breeds and I'd still love him all the same.
> Funny you shouldn't bring up F1, F2, F3... Elka is an F3b.. The female I showed you.


May I ask how the dog proven to be an Alaskan wolf dog? 

I know what wolf-hybrids are... On that website they are clearly wolf-hybrids and they don't look like either of the dogs you pictured, it's also a US site and I think wolf-hybrids are more common over there? 'wolfdog' as a term over here doesn't mean that a wolf was involved in the breeding of that dog. I'm not saying you should love him any less either. I'm just trying to explain how nearly impossible it is for him to be a wolf-hybrid.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> May I ask how the dog proven to be an Alaskan wolf dog?
> 
> I know what wolf-hybrids are... On that website they are clearly wolf-hybrids and they don't look like either of the dogs you pictured, it's also a US site and I think wolf-hybrids are more common over there? 'wolfdog' as a term over here doesn't mean that a wolf was involved in the breeding of that dog. I'm not saying you should love him any less either. I'm just trying to explain how nearly impossible it is for him to be a wolf-hybrid.


Oh sorry I'll get you an English one... http://wolfzone.info/index.php?page=wolf-hybrids.html
It's not nearly impossible when I have one is it?
The dog had all the testing done.. Do you want me to quote all the tests she had done before she was bred?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MrsCx said:


> ....
> The dog had all the testing done.. Do you want me to quote all the tests she had done before she was bred?


I would be very interested to hear what tests she had done


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> I would be very interested to hear what tests she had done


Elka
BVA hip score 2.2
DM N/N clear
DW N / N clear

She has been tested with a specialist of the breed which came to the conclusion she had behaviour that was not dog or wolf like but somewhere in between. Elka's physical characteristics shows wolf heredity. She is much taller and heavier than expected for her Siberian Husky breed and her muzzle is of a lupine shape with long sharp fangs.

Any other tests you'd like to hear about? These are so far what the family member has found in her e-mails  I can keep you updated with more info as they find them..


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

MrsCx said:


> Elka
> BVA hip score 2.2
> DM N/N clear
> DW N / N clear
> ...


Turns out I was wrong and it was Sibe and not Malamute in her also  I did get told Malamute at first but she was unsure when I spoke to her earlier.

**** I don't want to spam my own post with added information so going to add it here in an edit. 
Elka was licensed and where she came from they were also licensed by the local council.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MrsCx said:


> Elka
> BVA hip score 2.2
> DM N/N clear
> DW N / N clear
> ...


Glad she was at least health tested before being bred!  They aren't anything to do with wolf content though. I have never heard of a dog being tested with a specialist of the breed? to decide if a dog is a wolf-hybrid or not, surely that is just someone's opinion and certainly not a fact.

I still disagree that you have a wolf-hybrid, both pictures you posted do not look like a wolf-hybrid at all in my experience so I will respectfully agree to disagree but regardless you have three lovely dogs


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Glad she was at least health tested before being bred!  They aren't anything to do with wolf content though. I have never heard of a dog being tested with a specialist of the breed? to decide if a dog is a wolf-hybrid or not, surely that is just someone's opinion and certainly not a fact.
> 
> I still disagree that you have a wolf-hybrid, both pictures you posted do not look like a wolf-hybrid at all in my experience so I will respectfully agree to disagree but regardless you have three lovely dogs


She wasn't a BYB she cost the owner a lot of money. 
I did ask you if you wanted all the test she had.
What tests are you looking for exactly with wolf content? I'm curious you are saying this for one simple reason.
You may not have heard of it but that's kinda what happens, how else is anyone meant to know what content they have of wolf dog and if they are wolf dog or not.. You can't just look at a dog and instantly go, yep that's a wolf... no that's not. It has to be tested by someone who knows the breed?
You can disagree all you like, like I've said all along it is proven and like I've said before Chief doesn't look wolf 
Hey next thing it'll be on here is that my Rottweiler isn't purebred..  what ever next?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MrsCx said:


> She wasn't a BYB she cost the owner a lot of money.
> I did ask you if you wanted all the test she had.
> What tests are you looking for exactly with wolf content? I'm curious you are saying this for one simple reason.
> You may not have heard of it but that's kinda what happens, how else is anyone meant to know what content they have of wolf dog and if they are wolf dog or not.. You can't just look at a dog and instantly go, yep that's a wolf... no that's not. It has to be tested by someone who knows the breed?
> ...


I wasn't looking for any specific tests I was just curious and I'm not aware of any reliable or accurate tests to confirm wolf content.
You know what content by knowing the parentage of your dog... DNA profiles, parentage tests for proof or an official pedigree although they can be faked so DNA profile and parentage tests are the only reliable way. If you can't just look at a dog and tell then how does a specialist? 

I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm trying to be polite and respectful as I can to you and maybe I can learn something from you. 
Wolf-hybrids usually have a distinct appearance in my experience and I see nothing wolf-like in either of the pictures you posted. That's why I find it hard to believe that you have a wolf cross.

May I ask what license was needed for Elka?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

I think the terminology can get confusing too. 
Some people say wolfdog meaning dog who looks like a wolf but still a canis familiaris of some sort. 
Others say wolfdog and mean a hybrid species of wolf and dog, canis lupus X canis familiaris. 
Alaskan wolfdog is the same thing. Some take it to mean timber wolf hybrid dog and others take it to mean a mix of northern breed dogs with no actual wolf content. 

What a lot of people don’t realize is that actual timber wolf hybrids almost never make it as pets. And most definitely not high content hybrids. They’re just not able to handle cohabitation with humans like a domestic dog can. A “wolfdog” bitch who is handling living with humans well enough to be successfully bred is very likely not an actual wolf crossed with domestic dog.

And all of that aside, the physical traits of wolfXdog hybrids are very distinctive. The dog pictured, while a very lovely dog, is not a wolf hybrid.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> I wasn't looking for any specific tests I was just curious and I'm not aware of any reliable or accurate tests to confirm wolf content.
> You know what content by knowing the parentage of your dog... DNA profiles, parentage tests for proof or an official pedigree although they can be faked so DNA profile and parentage tests are the only reliable way. If you can't just look at a dog and tell then how does a specialist?
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm trying to be polite and respectful as I can to you and maybe I can learn something from you.
> ...


Oh I see, I thought you were trying to ask if there was genetic testing done on her but no I am also aware that here is no accurate testing for this, hence me asking  just mixed wires there I guess.

Probably because a specialist knows the breed and can examine the dog fully with the bone structure etc, like that was said of the skull, teeth, bones etc..

I can completely understand that and do respect that, and can completely understand where you are coming from with Chief as he is very Husky looking if not looks a little crossbred but not with wolf. I say this purely due to his other features that aren't all Husky like.

I do not know what license it was exactly, all I know is that she was licensed by her local council due to be a wolf hybrid and being under dangerous animals category due to this. I think she may have also had a license for being bred for a short term also as she had two litters close together purely by accident from what I've found out.


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

ouesi said:


> I think the terminology can get confusing too.
> Some people say wolfdog meaning dog who looks like a wolf but still a canis familiaris of some sort.
> Others say wolfdog and mean a hybrid species of wolf and dog, canis lupus X canis familiaris.
> Alaskan wolfdog is the same thing. Some take it to mean timber wolf hybrid dog and others take it to mean a mix of northern breed dogs with no actual wolf content.
> ...


I'm not sure if you have read all the posts but she wasn't the first from a wolf and domestic dog.. I did state that at first but that's before I spoke to the family member again and found out I was wrong in that case. So she wouldn't be a high content wolf dog which is obvious and don't need experts to state this.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I think the terminology can get confusing too.


It doesn't help when breeders like the one linked to upthread are shall we say creative with their use of terminology  They're advertising an upcoming litter which they're calling "hybrids", implying they're wolf crosses, however both parents are actually FCI registered Czech Wolfdogs. Not a right lot of hybridising going on there.........


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

I do feel like I have to apologise as such, I do feel like I've got my back up a little with the comments that have been made which isn't like me at all and I apologise for being out of sorts for that. I do respect your opinions and views on the matter think it just caught me a little unaware if anything because I didn't think anyone would pick at what my dogs are/aren't. 
I really do not want to make a bad impression especially with being a newbie. So sorry guys


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

SingingWhippet said:


> It doesn't help when breeders like the one linked to upthread are shall we say creative with their use of terminology  They're advertising an upcoming litter which they're calling "hybrids", implying they're wolf crosses, however both parents are actually FCI registered Czech Wolfdogs. Not a right lot of hybridising going on there.........


That 'breeder' is advertising two litters, one wolf-hybrids and the other Czechoslovakian Wolfdogs. I'm not a fan of that 'breeder' at all, he breeds mixes, wolf-hybrids, apparently pure Czechoslovakian and Saarloos Wolfdogs. He breeds 'rescues' and older dogs are sold, I can only assume when they are no good for breeding and most of them are kept in kennels I believe. You can even buy a pup using a credit or debit card over the phone... surely breeding such dogs that require experienced and knowledgeable homes you'd want to check out the owners first.

The same 'breeder' also breeds miniature labradoodles, cockapoos, miniature poodles, labradors, cocker spaniels and mini yorkshire terriers. They do basic health tests so I'll give them credit for that but it still screams puppy farmer to me, the 'breeder' currently has seven adverts on Pets4Homes advertising 5 different breeds... all pups and one adult male Cocker Spaniel who is un-neutered, 5 years old and according to the advert he has 'sired 11 KC registered litters and many others'


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Even a very random website I found just googling wolf dog hybrid uk is picked apart  How do I delete a post before it causes anymore tensions please? 
The original topic of the post has gone.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

MrsCx said:


> Even a very random website I found just googling wolf dog hybrid uk is picked apart  How do I delete a post before it causes anymore tensions please?
> The original topic of the post has gone.


I've known about that 'breeder' for a while  sadly you just happened to link them and I'm not a fan of puppy farmers.
You can edit posts or request a thread to be locked by a moderator.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

MrsCx said:


> I do feel like I have to apologise as such, I do feel like I've got my back up a little with the comments that have been made which isn't like me at all and I apologise for being out of sorts for that. I do respect your opinions and views on the matter think it just caught me a little unaware if anything because I didn't think anyone would pick at what my dogs are/aren't.
> I really do not want to make a bad impression especially with being a newbie. So sorry guys


No need to apologize  
Just know that when you call your dog a huskyXwolf it's going to raise some eyebrows for many reasons.
Might save yourself some grief and just call your dog a huskyX


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info Shikoku and ouesi. 
Chief is a huskyX... when someone asks what he's mixed with. I'll say I can't disclose that  keep the peace.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> That 'breeder' is advertising two litters, one wolf-hybrids and the other Czechoslovakian Wolfdogs.


You're right, I misread the website <whispers> probably because it's a crap layout


It doesn't surprise me that they're churning out other litters as well as the various wolfdogs and hybrids. Alarm bells immediately start ringing about any breeder who is licensed by their local council. That and having a large garden and time on your hands being the things that'd make you the perfect owner of a wolf hybrid


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

SingingWhippet said:


> You're right, I misread the website <whispers> probably because it's a crap layout
> 
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that they're churning out other litters as well as the various wolfdogs and hybrids. *Alarm bells immediately start ringing about any breeder who is licensed by their local council.* That and having a large garden and time on your hands being the things that'd make you the perfect owner of a wolf hybrid


Not sure if this is to do with what I said? But I have no idea what license they had and whether it was for breeding or the whole "dangerous dog" thing.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

What beautiful dogs


----------

